# Dirty Little Bar Steward!



## Elf On A Shelf (30 September 2022)

I hope they rethink and throw the book at Soumillon! 60 days is absolutely nothing in the Grand scheme of things! You can't be punting other jockeys off the side and I don't for one moment believe he did not intend to do it! 

https://fb.watch/fSDZgZe1wh/


----------



## nagblagger (30 September 2022)

Omg, he should be banned for life. He could have killed that jockey and put the others at risk with a loose horse.


----------



## Mynstrel (30 September 2022)

Well said, no excuse for that. I do wonder if the French stewards might have seen it differently if it hadn't been one of their own...


----------



## Nocturnal (30 September 2022)

Good grief, what a little so&so. Went down like a sack of spuds though didn't he, poor sod.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 September 2022)

Absolutely intentional,  the 2nd clip shows him shifting across his horse to do it!
Disgusting!


----------



## SilverLinings (30 September 2022)

Isn't that technically an assault, as it's not exactly an excepted tactic of the sport and could clearly have resulted in serious injury? I can't believe he got such a short ban!


----------



## Mrs B (30 September 2022)

Worse (almost!) than that; he must've known the camera would catch exactly what he did ... which means he didn't give a rat's ass about potentially killing a fellow jockey - utterly disgraceful.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2022)

In this country he could prosecute him for assault. 
.


----------



## ihatework (30 September 2022)

Dreadful 😱


----------



## reynold (30 September 2022)

Is there any way that Rossa can appeal that the punishment is insufficient under the rules of French racing? Or is it one of those things that he is constrained by having to work in the weighing room to not 'rock the boat'?


----------



## nagblagger (30 September 2022)

What was his defence that was so good he only got a small ban?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 September 2022)

nagblagger said:



			What was his defence that was so good he only got a small ban?
		
Click to expand...

Soumillon said: "It was a terrible thing that happened. I was riding my race as always and two of us wanted the same spot. I thought I was just easing Rossa over so I could stay behind Ryan [Moore]. Unfortunately on the very soft ground he became unbalanced and came off.

"That was the first surprise because I wondered what had happened. When I watched back the pictures, I could see clearly what had happened – that I had gone elbow to elbow with him, which unfortunately I should never have done.

"I made a mistake and I am upset for my owner and trainer as well as for his, because it has resulted in them both losing out. The worst of it is that when a jockey falls like that it could have been a lot worse for him.

"I'm reassured that he's okay and when I saw he was unhurt I went and apologised straight away. That's the best news of the day. It's the kind of thing nobody wants to see in our sport.

"I totally understand the reaction of people who question what happened and feel it was totally unacceptable, so it is for me to suffer the consequences."


----------



## Velcrobum (30 September 2022)

This is the racing post article
https://www.racingpost.com/news/int...-to-elbow-rossa-ryan-out-of-the-saddle/581471

It looked very deliberate to me and the ban should have been instant rather than allowing him to race in this weekends lucrative races.  IMHO.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 September 2022)

That has changed from when the Racing Post first reported it. The first report quoted Soumillon as saying that Rossa had gone out slightly, he went into the very tight gap and out his elbow out to make sure Rossa knew he was there then his horse shifted sideways which caused the bump.

Eta - At The Races still has the original quote: 
“I felt a little bit of pressure from Rossa on my outside while trying to keep a better position behind Ryan (Moore). I was just behind Ryan at the time and I put my elbow against him just to make him understand I wasn’t going to the inside,” Soumillon explained to Sky Sports Racing.

“Unfortunately when I asked my horse to stay there and go a little bit to the right I have pushed him for a stride or two and he fell off.


----------



## Quigleyandme (30 September 2022)

Disgusting. That jockey went A over T several times and could have sustained a life changing injury.


----------



## Carrottom (30 September 2022)

Mynstrel said:



			Well said, no excuse for that. I do wonder if the French stewards might have seen it differently if it hadn't been one of their own...
		
Click to expand...

Not French, he's Belgian,  still deserves a longer ban.


----------



## PurBee (30 September 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			That has changed from when the Racing Post first reported it. The first report quoted Soumillon as saying that Rossa had gone out slightly, he went into the very tight gap and out his elbow out to make sure Rossa knew he was there then his horse shifted sideways which caused the bump.

Eta - At The Races still has the original quote:
“I felt a little bit of pressure from Rossa on my outside while trying to keep a better position behind Ryan (Moore). I was just behind Ryan at the time and* I put my elbow against him just to make him understand I wasn’t going to the inside*,” Soumillon explained to Sky Sports Racing.

“Unfortunately when I asked my horse to stay there and go a little bit to the right I have pushed him for a stride or two and he fell off.
		
Click to expand...

Having watched the clip over and over he intentionally shoved his upper body in a rightward direction at Rossa to push him.
He didnt just put his elbow against him - there’s a vast difference between touching to alert another ‘im here’ and shoving someone to push them out of the way!

That was a very nasty fall at speed to walk away from, my god!


----------



## limestonelil (30 September 2022)

Looked so deliberate, whatever apologies he's making.


----------



## ester (30 September 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Soumillon said: "It was a terrible thing that happened. I was riding my race as always and two of us wanted the same spot. I thought I was just easing Rossa over so I could stay behind Ryan [Moore]. Unfortunately on the very soft ground he became unbalanced and came off.

"That was the first surprise because I wondered what had happened. When I watched back the pictures, I could see clearly what had happened – that I had gone elbow to elbow with him, which unfortunately I should never have done.

"I made a mistake and I am upset for my owner and trainer as well as for his, because it has resulted in them both losing out. The worst of it is that when a jockey falls like that it could have been a lot worse for him.

"I'm reassured that he's okay and when I saw he was unhurt I went and apologised straight away. That's the best news of the day. It's the kind of thing nobody wants to see in our sport.

"I totally understand the reaction of people who question what happened and feel it was totally unacceptable, so it is for me to suffer the consequences."
		
Click to expand...

oh well as long as he said sorry 😳


----------



## Velcrobum (30 September 2022)

Interestingly Kieren Fallon got a 6 month suspension for pulling a fellow jockey off his horse after they had crossed the finishing line in the 90's. Not quite sure why Rossa and the trainers of his ride are being so politely accepting of Soumillon's "apology".


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 September 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			This is the racing post article
https://www.racingpost.com/news/int...-to-elbow-rossa-ryan-out-of-the-saddle/581471

It looked very deliberate to me and the ban should have been instant rather than allowing him to race in this weekends lucrative races.  IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the only time bans come in with immediate affect is drug and alcohol ones when they have failed on the day testing. Bans start 2 weeks after they are given to allow trainers and owners to make other plans for their horses if they want that particular jockey to ride. 

Rossa may be keeping quiet at the moment so he doesn't say something that may interfere with any further action he may take. Or he may just be sucking it up and getting on with the job. Only time will tell.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 September 2022)

That could have changed the life of the jockey that fell and it’s just luck that he was not badly hurt .
I can’t understand the light penalty.


----------



## Velcrobum (30 September 2022)

This is what Marcus Armytage wrote about it on Torygraph website

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/racing/...llon-banned-two-months-elbowing-jockey-horse/


----------



## stangs (30 September 2022)

Like something out of a Dick Francis novel - and not in a good way.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 September 2022)

Soumillon can appeal the ban. He would be very stupid to do so because the authorities can take a second look and ban him for longer. It is also race day stewards that have given him this ban. France Gallop's main men can reassess and review the incident and hand out a different ban if they wish with or without an appeal. (If the French system works the same way as ours.)


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 September 2022)

Jesus 😲 that other boy could have broken his bloody neck! I’d have kicked the utter crap out of him in the locker room later! That guy is so lucky to have walked away from that. What a complete barsteward 🤬🤬


----------



## druid (30 September 2022)

Same thing happened in Ecudaor Derby and jock got a lifetime ban.....sad day when France's racing rules are more lenient!!


----------



## Parrotperson (1 October 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Soumillon said: "It was a terrible thing that happened. I was riding my race as always and two of us wanted the same spot. I thought I was just easing Rossa over so I could stay behind Ryan [Moore]. Unfortunately on the very soft ground he became unbalanced and came off.

"That was the first surprise because I wondered what had happened. When I watched back the pictures, I could see clearly what had happened – that I had gone elbow to elbow with him, which unfortunately I should never have done.

"I made a mistake and I am upset for my owner and trainer as well as for his, because it has resulted in them both losing out. The worst of it is that when a jockey falls like that it could have been a lot worse for him.

"I'm reassured that he's okay and when I saw he was unhurt I went and apologised straight away. That's the best news of the day. It's the kind of thing nobody wants to see in our sport.

"I totally understand the reaction of people who question what happened and feel it was totally unacceptable, so it is for me to suffer the consequences."
		
Click to expand...

F**k me! Is that what he said!!

Lets take look at this from another way. 

He "eases" Ryan over. Ryan falls off. Breaks his neck and dies. \

Charge is manslaughter all day long. 

Life ban is the only punishment.


----------



## tda (1 October 2022)

So obviously deliberate it's shocking 😮


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 October 2022)

Scu has been showing everyone this this morning. If your going to have a scrap do it properly 😂


----------



## Velcrobum (1 October 2022)

I think judging by these reports France Gallop will be taking further action.

https://www.racingpost.com/news/arc...want-christophe-soumillon-at-longchamp/581674

https://www.racingpost.com/news/arc...soumillon-to-be-immediately-stood-down/581626


----------



## Cragrat (1 October 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Scu has been showing everyone this this morning. If your going to have a scrap do it properly 😂
		
Click to expand...

This seemed less sneaky - still not acceptable nowadays, but at least not underhand


----------



## neddy man (1 October 2022)

Another rider faces a lifetime ban after knocking a rider off in the Ecuador Derby according to www.racingpost.com  it also shows a video, but sorry I dont know how to transfer details. Click news and scroll to the Soumillon article and its underneath titled Ecuador. Happens 1minute 30 seconds in by jockey in 4th place.


----------



## Velcrobum (4 October 2022)

He has lost his job as retained jockey for Aga Khan racing

https://www.racingpost.com/news/int...th-aga-khan-after-saint-cloud-incident/582219


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 October 2022)

Saw the video on the news and it was clearly very deliberate, you see him shifting to elbow the other jockey, who had no way to stop himself falling. They were going at a fair clip, poor bloke came off ruddy hard. 😢


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 October 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			He has lost his job as retained jockey for Aga Khan racing

https://www.racingpost.com/news/int...th-aga-khan-after-saint-cloud-incident/582219

Click to expand...

No longer retained but if the trainer wants him to ride the horse he can. So it's all a front for the public there.


----------



## ycbm (5 October 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			No longer retained but if the trainer wants him to ride the horse he can. So it's all a front for the public there.
		
Click to expand...

😠


----------



## reynold (5 October 2022)

What I dislike is that some of the quotes from him he's now saying/implying that is was Rossa's fault for 'falling off'. 

That really makes me want his ban to be increased as he's obviously not really accepted that what he did was totally wrong and dangerous.


----------



## Velcrobum (5 October 2022)

Was not very impressed by the comments Ruby Walsh made in Soumillon's defence saying that was a legitimate racing act gone wrong.

https://www.racingpost.com/news/chr...re-and-christophe-did-not-get-it-right/581709

I hope France Galop increase the ban by quite a lot as it is in place for the quieter months of Flat racing.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 October 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			Was not very impressed by the comments Ruby Walsh made in Soumillon's defence saying that was a legitimate racing act gone wrong.

https://www.racingpost.com/news/chr...re-and-christophe-did-not-get-it-right/581709

I hope France Galop increase the ban by quite a lot as it is in place for the quieter months of Flat racing.
		
Click to expand...

I've never been the biggest Ruby Walsh fan. He was a good jockey but not one I would put on a horse. I can't see how he can defend Soumillon's actions. It wasn't a racing manoeuvre gone wrong it was down right dangerous and intentional! 



reynold said:



			What I dislike is that some of the quotes from him he's now saying/implying that is was Rossa's fault for 'falling off'.

That really makes me want his ban to be increased as he's obviously not really accepted that what he did was totally wrong and dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

He is trying to cover his own backside but everyone can see through it. The initial quotes from him said he knew he made contact. Those were retracted and reprinted as he had no idea that anything was wrong until he saw Rossa tumbling to the ground. He is not sorry. He is not remorseful. He is an arrogant sod. Hopefully no one will use him.

Sadly he couldn't be kicked off of his rides at the weekend as the only way to replace a jockey once declarations have been made is if the jockey is stood down on medical grounds, they stand themselves down or if the horse was usually ridden by another jockey in the race and the horse  the other jockey chose to ride over it became a non-runner. You can't change at short notice which left some owners very upset at having to have him ride and publicly saying they didn't want him on their horse and that he should stand himself down so they can put someone else up.


----------



## Velcrobum (9 October 2022)

Someone who is really into racing told me that 60days is the maximum ban that can be given in France, if so a great pity. I hope BHA is taking a good hard look into their rules so that dangerous riding like that can instigate an instant ban!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 October 2022)

Soumillon seems to think giving the owners 7k out of his own pocket to cover the expenses the disqualified horse lost will paper things over. They lost more than 7k! They lost the black type ticket, the race result next to the horses name, the PRIDE of telling everyone their horse was 2nd in a good race. And that's before you get to the stud who owns the mare. She won't have that bit of black type next to her offspring the next time one is sold!

If I were him I would tuck my head down and try not to get myself noticed anymore until the ban is over.


----------



## Clodagh (13 October 2022)

I felt, legally speaking, by giving a bit of blood money he’s left himself wide open to be sued. 
Wish someone would!


----------



## Velcrobum (14 October 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Soumillon seems to think giving the owners 7k out of his own pocket to cover the expenses the disqualified horse lost will paper things over. They lost more than 7k! They lost the black type ticket, the race result next to the horses name, the PRIDE of telling everyone their horse was 2nd in a good race. And that's before you get to the stud who owns the mare. She won't have that bit of black type next to her offspring the next time one is sold!

If I were him I would tuck my head down and try not to get myself noticed anymore until the ban is over.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.racingpost.com/news/lat...nterfered-horse-after-rossa-ryan-elbow/583813

Just loose change for him. I wonder how much he pocketed over the course of The Arc meeting?


----------

